# audioritmico



## andalaosa (Oct 18, 2007)

miren. no cuento con mucho dinero. de hecho uno q otro peso. el tema es q conecte un foquito(por mucha risa q les cause) al parlante para tener un audioritmico extra super barato. pero la verdad es re choto jajajajaj. quisiera saber si hay  alguna forma de armar algo con leds ,,, yo habia pensado en conectar un rele al parlante y de ahi usar un transformador para alimentar un par de leds pero no se por ahi hay algo mas efectivo(de echo se q lo hay pero suele ser caro o con mucho bardo  de componentes(tampoco soy un groso d ela electronica. lo q se lo se por q voy a 5 de un industrial pero no vemos mucha electronica))

por favor si alguien me da una mano o por lo menos me dice si la idea del rele sirve gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 18, 2007)

Puedes hacer un vumetro.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/puedo-hacer-vumetro-mas-canal-7674/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/vumetro-7932/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vumetro-led-7759/


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 19, 2007)

otro con unos cuantos circuitos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/circuitos-luces-audio-ritmico-3247/


----------



## jagrmax (Dic 29, 2008)

hola mira no se si te sirva pero lo encotré fácil de armar
( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-vumetro-estereo-17505/#post123693 )
es para pc pero creo que igual funciona

usa el buscador de la pagina, puedes encontrar muchos circuitos para eso


----------

